# Outlook 2007 converting html emails to plain text



## djaef (May 9, 2008)

I've got a really weird thing going on.
Some mails that I regularly get (newsletters etc) are suddenly coming into my inbox as plain text emails. I have emailed them and they say no, you are on the database to receive html emails. They've always been html emails before, just for a week or so they suddenly are plain text.
It's not affecting all html emails, just some. And from different providers. I think it's really weird.
Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello djaef, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Try going into the *Tools* Section of Outlook > *Options* > *Read* > _untick_ the box *Read all messages in Plain Text* > *OK*

See if this works.

Kind Regards,


----------



## djaef (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave.
There was no Read section under Options, but I did find something in Tools > Trust Centre > Email Security called 'Read all standard mail in plain text'. But it wasn't ticked, and like I said, it's not happening to all html emails, only some. Any other ideas?
Thanks

Geoff


----------



## RShohat (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey

I have the same problem - did u ever get it to work?

Thanks


----------



## djaef (May 9, 2008)

No, it is still happening to some emails. Not all. It's also happening on my wife's XP machine. I'm starting to wonder if it's not at the server level?
\
I did find this post http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=3269993&SiteID=17
which suggests the problem is AVG adding the text bit at the end of incoming emails it scans, but if that was they problem, why would it not be all the time, on every mail....


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

maybe it only does it to e-mails it suspects might have questionable content - like potential viruses and/or trojans


----------



## luft11_hoflich (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm having the same problem on OL 2003 on two users,

Not all emails come as plain text, some are received in HTML and others covnerts to plain text.

Anyone has come up with a solution for this?

Thanks..
Joe Cortez.


----------



## stuman41 (Jun 11, 2008)

This worked for me

Jump to this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57...correctly-259061.html-messages-correctly.html


----------



## djaef (May 9, 2008)

I've implemented the AVG thing, but I find it hard to see how it could be that when it was only affecting some emails. And some other emails remarkably similar were not affected. It'll now take a day or two to see if this fixes it for me at least.


----------



## mcd0nger (Dec 2, 2009)

Disabling AVG's scanning on incoming messages solved this for me. Looks like it was (as suggested above) converting just suspect emails to plaintext.


----------



## DilbertIsMyHero (Feb 15, 2010)

Disabling the scanning on incoming messages also worked for me. Here are the steps:

Open AVG.
Click Tools and select Advanced Settings.
Select E-mail Scanner.
Unselect Certify e-mail.

Your incoming mail is still scanned. If there was something questionable in the e-mail, AVG was not certifying and therefore converting it to Plain Text. 

This was annoying me to no end. So far this seems to have addressed my Plain Text message issue.

Good luck,
Gilley


----------

